# Wreck



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks like SS might have got rear ended in front of Wally World with the mighty RF in tow this afternoon. I hope everything is OK.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow... hope both are allright!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh no. Not the ETEC!! Another potlicker!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Nooo!!!!!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

What kind of car or truck.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

That would explain why I have not heard from him was supposed to pick up Deer Meat today! Oh No!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Say it ain't so! Hope no one was injured.
No much an old fat cripple can do to help but I'll try if you need anything Loy.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Ditto on that Sunbeam!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I fished with him and Lee this morning on kickapoo creek. We ate at floras after we fished, I called his phone but no answer, I hope its not true and he is ok.


----------



## Nosaed (Aug 2, 2010)

*Where is s.s.*

I haven't been able to find him. I split from Loy and mike at floridas to go fish with my friend on his neighborhood pond.
I just got home at 6 and learned he isn't home and he was in a wreck.
If any one has any information on his whereabouts please let me know!

Called the hospital and I didn't get anything. Who knows though.

Thanks much 2cool community for all your support.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nosaed said:


> I haven't been able to find him. I split from Loy and mike at floridas to go fish with my friend on his neighborhood pond.
> I just got home at 6 and learned he isn't home and he was in a wreck.
> If any one has any information on his whereabouts please let me know!
> 
> ...


Man I hope you find out something soon, let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Well it would do.Bo good for me to call as I am aide his phone has been blown up.

Nosaed- is that u Lee? 

If anyone finds anything out keep is posted.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Hopefully the boat took the impact and he is safe and healthy.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

wow....not good.. hope everyone is ok and he is just getting estimates on his boat and stuff.................thoughts and prayers........


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Hope everything is ok!!!


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

I sure hope everything turns out OK.


----------



## Nosaed (Aug 2, 2010)

Well he is fine I got a hold of him.
The boat is somewhat, compromised.
More updates later on that, but no worries S.S. is safe.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nosaed said:


> Well he is fine I got a hold of him.
> The boat is somewhat, compromised.
> More updates later on that, but no worries S.S. is safe.


Well glad loy is okay! Keep us posted on the mighty red fin

Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Good. Insurance will take care of the boat. Glad he is ok. Tell him he needs to make a 2cool appearance before the server shuts down!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm subscribing to this thread because I care about my friend Loy.
Hope the MRF will be repairable and that insurance takes care of it. I would encourage anyone who needs a guided trip from a great guide to book a trip with Loy after the MRF is repaired. He will probably need to "catch up" money-wise if he misses too many days.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Hoping everything works out Loy. If you need us in the interim, give us a shout.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Glad he is OK. Keep us posted Lee if you don't mind. I will be up this weekend if yall need anything. 

Mike


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Good. Insurance will take care of the boat. Glad he is ok. Tell him he needs to make a 2cool appearance before the server shuts down!


No, it is not that simple. Insurance will not make him whole. I learned the horrors of boat insurance. I had a lady plow through a stop sign and hit my rig years ago. His engine is so new they will treat him reasonably well there maybe, but they depreciate the boat and trailer to some ridiculous low ball figure. Of course I am happy that Loy is okay physically, but this will cost him big time possibly. One lucky thing is that much of the fishing this time of year can be done in his smaller boat since there is not much open lake fishing right now. However, he does love drifting for those big cats.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm praying for a good outcome for Loy and the boat. It scary to hear that the way a good man makes a living was just plowed into!!
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I understand it's not that simple. My main point was that "HE" is ok. The rest will work out in the end somehow. I don't see this keeping him down for long. Hopefully the damage is minimal.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I understand it's not that simple. My main point was that "HE" is ok. The rest will work out in the end somehow. I don't see this keeping him down for long. Hopefully the damage is minimal.


I am sorry FS if I seemed to attack. You are correct in what you wrote. I am not a fan of insurance companies but this thread is not the place for that. Many of us here know that Loy has had back and neck surgery, so being rear ended could be really bad. I am so glad that Lee assured us he is physically fine.


----------



## dnix (Dec 27, 2011)

Sucks. Hope everything works out for him.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow, hope Loy is OK in the long run. Injury to neck & back that's already been worked on can show up later. Prayin for ya Loy. The insurance issue may be a hassle but boats can be rebuilt easier than the human body. Overall I'm sure Loy would have preferred it just never happened at all


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Hello 2coolers, first thanks for your concern and that means a lot. I had some trouble after the wreck and I am just now getting things back under control.
The E Tec is ruined, I don't what kind of manage The Mighty Red-Fin has right now.
Thanks again for all of your well wishes and concern, I will update soon.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Hello 2coolers, first thanks for your concern and that means a lot. I had some trouble after the wreck and I am just now getting things back under control.
> The E Tec is ruined, I don't what kind of manage The Mighty Red-Fin has right now.
> Thanks again for all of your well wishes and concern, I will update soon.


That's terrible Loy, but as long as you're not injured and OK, that's the most important thing. Keep us posted. Your 2Cool family is right here.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear this. The boat and motor a
can be replaced, but hopefully you are OK.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Good to hear you are OK Loy.. If you need a boat to use ,give me a call.I know you want to work..Grady


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Dang Loy I am glad you are ok. Sucks about the MRF. If you need anything let us know!


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

Glad to hear you are not injured Loy. The rest can be repaired or replaced. The MRF will soon be back in the water I know.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Hello 2coolers, first thanks for your concern and that means a lot. I had some trouble after the wreck and I am just now getting things back under control.
> The E Tec is ruined, I don't what kind of manage The Mighty Red-Fin has right now.
> Thanks again for all of your well wishes and concern, I will update soon.


Makes me sick to hear, Loy. I am so sorry, but glad you are ok.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

so sorry to hear this Loy ,Glad to hear your ok..If you need help fixing the MRF back up you can count me in..You are welcome to my Ranger to use until you get back in the MRF.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You guys don't know how touched I am regarding some of you offering to lend me a boat, I appreciate it very much.
If you knew how rough I am on boats/tackle/etc you would rethink that offer, lol!!
I suffered some damage to my spine/neck, that's not hard to do as I am brittle and had a lot of spine surgeries. And the whiplash has set into hurting pretty bad, so it maybe a while before I am back on the water for health's sake. 

I could not possibly borrow a boat to guide out of, it is like lending relatives money or something, but I am truly touched by your offers.
There are other insurance related issues, as I have a charter service policy( a little more $ and coverage) that would not cover your boat, etc...
I may take up an invitation to go with you on your boat when I am feeling better :walkingsm:biggrin: need to scratch the fishing itch.

Go fishing catch some fish and post a report with pictures while I am away from the water for a bit, it's my turn to live vicariously.
See you the water soon
SS


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Glad to hear you are getting around. You can not be as hard on a boat as I am. Remember we went over the shoals at White Rock in my boat and I have had it up to Cotton road on the upper end of Conroe several times. 

Matt

Fish fear me and people talk #### about me.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

All you have to do is ASK ,your 2cool family and friends are here and ready to lean a hand...


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

Take your time and get plenty of rest and you should be back on the water in no time.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I assume you have seen your neck doctor. If not go immediately. Insurance companies have a way of degrading an injury if the victim does not report it very quickly.
Their attitude is if you have a whiplash prove it now. If you wait several days they will try to say you neck problem was caused by another accident that occurred after the initial accident or you are just faking it.
An by all means do not sign any waivers or releases. Your claim is good for a minimum of several years.
I am not a lawyer but I play one on 2cool.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> I assume you have seen your neck doctor. If not go immediately. Insurance companies have a way of degrading an injury if the victim does not report it very quickly.
> Their attitude is if you have a whiplash prove it now. If you wait several days they will try to say you neck problem was caused by another accident that occurred after the initial accident or you are just faking it.
> An by all means do not sign any waivers or releases. Your claim is good for a minimum of several years.
> I am not a lawyer but I play one on 2cool.


X2.
Do not delay seeing a physician and have the proper tests on record. This is more important than you might think.
I am also not a lawyer but Sunbeam is the mayor and I have to agree with him.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> I assume you have seen your neck doctor. If not go immediately. Insurance companies have a way of degrading an injury if the victim does not report it very quickly.
> Their attitude is if you have a whiplash prove it now. If you wait several days they will try to say you neck problem was caused by another accident that occurred after the initial accident or you are just faking it.
> An by all means do not sign any waivers or releases. Your claim is good for a minimum of several years.
> I am not a lawyer but I play one on 2cool.


I will X3 this. My wife had a bad accident several years ago. The guilty parties insurance company did not want to pay her medical. We finally "Settled" in a court of law.:hairout:


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I very sorry to hear that you were hurt in the accident ,I was hoping your boat took all the punishment. 
Get to the doctor if you haven't and take care of yourself everything else is secondary.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

When you are feeling well enough, Loy, I'd be happy to get you out & show you how to find fish, LOL (as if!). Whenever you are feelin better give me a shout.

Get to the doc & get all the xrays & such! Our local council, Sunbeam, is right about time frames. Sure hope your insurance company treats you right!


----------



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

Loy - just seeing this from across the pond. Really sorry to hear about the accident! I hope you are get back on your feet soon!

Brian


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I did follow the wise mayor's suggestion and went to the ER as the whiplash and low back pain got pretty bad the next day after getting hit.
They did xrays, and I got the usual response from the both the radio tech and the Dr. when they saw the film, both said "dam" out loud and then proceeded to tell me they have never seen a spine in worse shape in someone still walking. 
I have had 5 surgeries on my neck/back and suffer quite a bit from the neuropathy that results from having nerves impinged on for too long.
So I am staying on top of damage the collision did to me. 
I have been around the block on insurance companies and their claims of previous conditions. The truth is previous conditions make no difference in Texas and most states, the law states that you take the victims they are. If they were barley walking because of problems they had before you hit them, that just means you should not have hit them! 
The wise mayor is correct in that you have to move quickly to get documentation of your injuries, so that they can't say you in another accident before you had the dr take a look.

The Dr. made a follow up suggestion for me to see a bone specialist here in town, because he feels that my low back should be operated on to install hardware(plates & screws) to give me support before it is damaged past the possibility of repair, however I will be going to see my neurosurgeon in Houston instead.

I really do appreciate all of my fellow 2coolers concern and suggestions, and I will keep you posted on both the boat situation and my health. It will be a while before I get in a boat and fish, as the health issues I have are serious, and I am a little concerned this last blow will mean more operations, etc...
I am not looking forward to it at all, and I hope I will not need surgery as I have spent many months in recovery from all of the surgeries I have had in the past and the time spent in a recliner with a pig saddle of a back brace on me was torture.



Sorry to post so long, I had to do it in parts as my low back is hurting and the keyboard hurts my neck, but i wanted everyone to know how much you guys mean to me as friends and how much I appreciate the well wishes and concern.

Y'all stay 2cool, go fishing, take some pictures and post a report for me!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

My brother Steve, has has a lot of back trouble and surgeries and finally got some major hardware installed. He now water ski's again. 'Hope you don't have to go that far.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Loy, I appreciate the update, but sure had hoped for a better prognosis. As you know, I have had 4 spine surgeries and I have 5 vertebra fused, so I do have an idea of what is involved. Honestly I was hoping the E-tec and boat and trailer tongue had folded somewhat and taken the brunt of the impact and lessened it to you. Your rig may have reduced the impact to you, but not nearly enough considering all. 

One of the greatest feelings a person can have is to help others. So, rather than feeling like you are bothering us, tell us how we can help you to allow us to feel better.

WBF


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Prayers sent for you Loy....If you need help with things around the house GIVE A SHOUT !


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Loy if you need anything please call me or any of the other 2coolers! May it be driving you to the DR. Or to the store any number of us will be more then willing to come help you out.
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Get well soon Loy! Guys like you are an asset to the fishing community!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Sounds like you need a supply of Knob Creek!!! Hope things turn out ok for you. When you're able let me know and we'll ease up the creek from my house.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I sure hope you get to feeling better soon Loy. Your reports are what I look forward to most here on 2cool. God's speed mister!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

As daddy always said, just too old to kill and too tough to cook. We seniors just keep coming back for more.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Glad all turned out ok, call me if I can help.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Get better soon, but the fishes are having a party in your absence? LOL


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Hope everything works out for you Loy.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Loy, get better. I'm saying a prayer for you now. Follow the Dr.'s orders. CF?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm taking it easy, I did get Lee to help bring the MRF home,.....it's sad sight 
But it will either get fixed, or there will be another boat,... man ,... I'm choking up here,...so the fish better enjoy it while they can.
Because when I'm back, well...you know! 
:fish::fishy::bluefish:!troll!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

That's OK Loy. If you have to get another boat, the white bass and the catfish will be blind-sided, as I'm sure they always feared the MRF. 

Get well and get back on the water!!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

well, i will ask.........loy, ya got any pics of the boat????


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The motor is roped on the boat, as the only thing still holding it on are the cables and the bent trim tube. 
I got the ole gal home today and I am waiting for the insurance adjuster to look it over.
Chucktx, the insurance companies are evil! So I am not putting pictures up until they come look at it.
The Mighty Red-Fin may be okay! I am taking it to Glassmasters on 190 west of Livingston after the motor is looked at and removed to get a professional inspection and estimate of any damage repair.

The motor mounts took most of the hit and snapped like 100 year old twinkies.
It's good that they broke away and took most of the shock wave.
The MRF is pushed up on the trailer further than I have ever seen it!
And the winch arm is really contorted where the boat jammed it up.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Heart break for you.


----------

